# indoor bug problem...



## I_H8_MY_X (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi yall, I have several plants growing and starting noticing holes in my plants, then parts of the leaf missing, I noticed there has been fruit flies but see nothing else, I bought some sticky sticks from walmart and seem to catch 4 of the pests which look fat and happy. I beleive the problem is solved with this fly problem.

My question is what can I do to repair the leafs on the plants, should I cut them off, leave it alone, obvesely I want the best home grown weed...

Also can anyone tell me what kind of strain these plants are, the leafs are quite large some of the older ones are as big as a maple leaf.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 22, 2006)

Not enuf damamge there to worry about. Just leaf it alone....


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2006)

No way to repair the "eaten" leaves. Only recover. Also sounds like you have a whitefly problem. There is a sticky at the top of this section that addresses how to "eradicate" them. as those sticky sticks will only catch the hatched ones. prolly eggs everywhere in your soil.
If you don't know the parents of the seed the plant came from, you can't tell what the "name" of it is. Its an indica dominant strain though, so it will most likely be short and bushy with a more of a couch lock high. 
Noticed your dirt is very moist. How often are you watering?


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, I water once a day, I used top of the line indoor garden soil, mixed with 1/4 cow shit, which doesnt smell thank god mixed with meat bone or something.. anyways I had just watered it, I have the light on 24/7 right now, I found a soap spray for the plants that say its all organic and good for veg, flowers etc, can I use this on my plant or should I stay away from this stuff.., Its bad enough the food industry is poisioning us daily with the chem they inject, I just want something pure and organic in my weed.


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't seen any of those white flies, I checked all my plants and look good and so far haven't seen a single fruit fly flying LOL. I will check the leaves and plants on how they are doing, I will know if there is another bug if my leafs keep on disappering on me...

Thanks for all your tips and help...


----------

